# Finally going raw.. Primal or S&C?



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

Wellness Core Grain-Free Puppy canned food and occasionally Wellness Core Grain-Free Puppy kibble (both rated 5 stars) is what I've been feeding Chica for several weeks. She is doing a lot better on it than what I was feeding her before (can't even remember what it was), but I'm treating her for yeast infections in her ears and she still sometimes chews at her paws, tail, etc. She also just isn't very interested in her food. Now that she seems healed up from her spay surgery, I'm ready to get serious about switching her to raw. I found a local store that sells Primal and Stella & Chewy. From those brands, what would you all recommend and why?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

sugarmag said:


> Wellness Core Grain-Free Puppy canned food and occasionally Wellness Core Grain-Free Puppy kibble (both rated 5 stars) is what I've been feeding Chica for several weeks. She is doing a lot better on it than what I was feeding her before (can't even remember what it was), but I'm treating her for yeast infections in her ears and she still sometimes chews at her paws, tail, etc. She also just isn't very interested in her food. Now that she seems healed up from her spay surgery, I'm ready to get serious about switching her to raw. I found a local store that sells Primal and Stella & Chewy. From those brands, what would you all recommend and why?


I use both! My kids love Primal better but S&C has more proteins so we rotate around


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody & Peso like the S&C Venison and the Beef.... they also like the Rabbit....they won't eat the Primal *sigh*


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also vote for trying both!
Both are outstanding, high quality foods.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with trying both. I've fed both. They are both about the same price where I'm from (bout a dollar difference) I mainly feed S&C to my girl Braxton because she will not touch kibble. They love the Duck and Lamb flavors. But we've tried beef and chicken, Surf'n turf as well. It is like doggie crack! If your pup ends up living it it's hard to go back lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses! OK, so I bought the Primal duck and the S&C lamb. Chica was a little interested in the duck last night, but only nibbled at it slightly at first. I mixed in some of her kibble and she ate the kibble out of it first and then ate the rest later. So, she likes the duck "ok". This morning I fed her the lamb and she was not interested in it whatsoever, with or without kibble mixed in. She eventually ate the kibble out of it and left the rest. So, I'm taking the S&C lamb back today and will pick up the chicken and beef. Hopefully she'll like one of those (or both). I would really like to find something that she is excited about eating. She isn't a very food motivated dog unless she's getting a special treat like cheese, cooked meat or tripe... or if she's trying to sneak some cat food, lol. She just doesn't care much for dog food and I was hoping that would all change when introduced to raw. So far, that isn't the case but I'm going to keep on trying.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep trying! Try the chicken as my kids favorite is chicken anything!


----------



## LVDubn (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in the process of switching from Blue Buffalo Family Favorites to Raw or atleast Pre made Raw and my Chi LOVES Stella and Chewys Chicken Dinner.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

Alright, here is what I've tried: S&C Lamb, S&C Beef, Primal Duck, Primal Chicken, and Vital Essentials Rabbit. The only ones she sort of ate were the duck and chicken, but it was obvious she didn't really like them. This is disappointing. I was hoping to find something she would be excited about, but it seems as though she doesn't like raw. I'm wondering if I should just find a new high quality grain-free, potato-free kibble and canned food and call it a day. If it were up to her she'd just eat cheese all day. Maybe she's a vegetarian, lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

I spoke too soon! Since she wouldn't eat the S&C beef today, I thawed out some more Primal duck and gave that a try again... She gobbled down the whole thing! I think we have a winner  So I know she likes Primal duck and she is ok with Primal chicken. I don't know if it's the Primal brand she likes or if it's birds in particular, but either way I think I'll stick with Primal for now and experiment with their different meats in the future. I'm just happy she ate raw and seemed to like it!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so happy for you and her that she likes the Primal. We are HUGE Primal fans in this household. I prefer the frozen raw to freeze dried, but I feed both. Right now Lulu is eating freeze dried duck in the AM and frozen beef in the PM. I have fed S&C pleasantly pheasant, duck,duck,goose, and one other I can't remember, but for me S&C is much more expensive than Primal. Also, I like the fact that Primal is a one protein food (except for turkey & sardine). Lulu is allergic to chicken, and it is included in lots of foods as a secondary protein.


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

K9 Natural is the best commercial raw food, but you will save SO much money by buying meat from the butcher and breaking it down yourself. For example, the store closest to me sells whole organic chickens with organs in for about $12 apiece, and that will last my pup at least a week to 10 days, depending on the size of the chicken.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm so happy for you and her that she likes the Primal. We are HUGE Primal fans in this household. I prefer the frozen raw to freeze dried, but I feed both. Right now Lulu is eating freeze dried duck in the AM and frozen beef in the PM. I have fed S&C pleasantly pheasant, duck,duck,goose, and one other I can't remember, but for me S&C is much more expensive than Primal. Also, I like the fact that Primal is a one protein food (except for turkey & sardine). Lulu is allergic to chicken, and it is included in lots of foods as a secondary protein.


How did you know Lulu was allergic to chicken? What were her symptoms? Chica is itching and chewing her paws again and I can't figure out why. Right now I'm only feeding her Primal duck and Primal chicken. I also gave her a little cooked venison recently, and I give her cheese as a treat on most days. She LOVES the cheese and I'm really hoping that isn't the culprit. I guess I can cut out the chicken first and see if the itching stops.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

jshiloh said:


> K9 Natural is the best commercial raw food, but you will save SO much money by buying meat from the butcher and breaking it down yourself. For example, the store closest to me sells whole organic chickens with organs in for about $12 apiece, and that will last my pup at least a week to 10 days, depending on the size of the chicken.


Thanks for the tip! I'm looking forward to trying this out one day, but for now I have to stick with the Primal for convenience sake because my schedule is insanely busy, ugh


----------

